# Once a month Diarrhea.



## Twocrazydogs (May 21, 2009)

I have a yellow lab that has been having diarrhea once a month. I have asked several people and what could be wrong and no one seems to know. I have been feeding my Bull mastiff mix Iams large breed since I have had him so my yellow lab has had the same food. After talking to some people about his problem I was told that it might be a food allergy and was told to switch to a lamb and rice formula. So now I am feeding both dogs Iams lamb and rice and the yellow lab still is having diarrhea once a month. When I find out that he has diarrhea I with hold him from food for a while and then gradually start feeding him again until he is back to full food again. 

If any one can give me any ideas on what I should do it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Unfortunately we need more details, ickier the better. And has he seen the vet? Parasites, systemic illnesses are possiblities.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you use Frontline or heartworm prevention monthly? If it occurs around the time of application, I would suspect them.


----------



## Twocrazydogs (May 21, 2009)

I have had his stool check for parasits but nothing was found. That was about a year ago so I'm planning on getting another stool sample checked out. He has not be to the vet for this problem but he is a happy and health dog. when he as the diarrhea there is no warning signs that it is going to happen or that he is not feeling good. You would think that nothing is wrong with him at all he drinks normal and he would eat if I let him after having diarrhea but I with hold him from food for awhile. I do use frontline and heartworm meds on him but he never has diarrhea after that. It is just a mystery to me. I have had dogs my whole life and never had one with this problem. I am getting sick of coming home and having a mess to pick up so I'm really would like to figure out what is the problem.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

So he has one loose stool about once a month? And it is urgent and he poos in the house? Good for you taking it slow and easy with the food.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I know a family whose dog had diarrhea for all of its 13 year life so once a month is nothing! 

Seriously though, when she has diarrhea, don't feed her for 24 hours then give her boiled chicken, a little at a time. then if she can tolerate the chicken, add white rice. Once the diarrhea settles, gradually reintroduce her regular food. I don't know if it's an allergy if it's only happening once a month. Maybe taking your dog to the vet would be a good idea. It's not necessarily the food. 

But switching the food all the time isn't helping her digestive system either so just gradually add more of the new food and less of the old food. It should take 7 to 10 days to fully switch over.


----------



## Twocrazydogs (May 21, 2009)

When I come home from work it is about two times that he had lose stool in his kennel and I will let him out right away and he usually has some more lose stool for the rest of the day. But after keeping him off of food for 24 hrs. and reintroducing it he is back to normal until the next month.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

You are definitely doing a good job after the fact. 

What about keeping a doggy diary for a couple months and seeing if anything pops out at you? Too many cookies? End of the bag is stale? Kibble crumbs are icky? Water dish is extra clean, extra dirty, too full or too empty? Too much or too little exercise for the week before? That guy working on his car next door? Neighbor spraying for ants? Lawn fertilizer anywhere? It could be really minor and trigger the upset days afterward. And since you aren't there all day neighbor stuff is going to be hard to find out about.


----------

